
Petition to open source Flash and Shockwave spec - giancarlostoro
https://github.com/open-source-flash/open-source-flash
======
reboog711
The file format spec is available:

[https://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf.html](https://www.adobe.com/devnet/swf.html)

I know it isn't the same as "Open Sourcing" the Flash Player code, but it is
how many programs--Camtasia as one example--have/had an "export to Flash"
option.

~~~
giancarlostoro
There's still the Shockwave one (Macromedia Shockwave, not "Shockwave" Flash)
that's still undocumented by Adobe.

------
giancarlostoro
Plenty of the web including HTML and JS own advances can be traced back to
some of the amazing things we did with Flash and Shockwave. It would be
wonderful if we could build tools to still be able to view archives of
Shockwave and Flash with JS. This would only be possible with an open spec.

------
adamredwoods
This is a good lesson: the more we encode our history in proprietary formats,
the more we stand to lose.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Indeed, thankfully with projects creating open document formats, Microsoft has
added support for such formats to Microsoft Office over the years. Surprised
the more open formats have not yet won. I wish Microsoft would just tell the
world, okay we're going to work with the open source community to improve
these open document formats and make the world a better place. Would be nice
to have collections of documents that can just be saved in openly defined
formats instead of ".doc" or ".docx" or even a PDF.

